# Splashed Buck and Doe.



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks again Heather ( Loganberry ), They are massive mice and a real credit to you, just hope i can do them as much justice.

Buck









Buck and Doe.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

The buck is really sweet, I was sad to see him go, but at least he's here online with his himi splashed girl!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Loganberry said:


> The buck is really sweet, I was sad to see him go, but at least he's here online with his himi splashed girl!


I rarely come on here anymore, let alone post pictures =D


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, very nice!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

That buck is stunning!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

The first one <33


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That buck looks blue in the second picture!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

He's not blue - mine are currently all white-cream-stone with black and brown splashing.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice!!

He does look blue in the 2nd pic though, but you can tell that he's not.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Probably just the lighting in my shed =D


----------

